# Shadow's Story



## Sabis mom

I want to write a book. I have been documenting Shadow since the day I brought her home, but she is so much more then facts and figures. 
I thought initially that her story might help others. Now I just think it needs to be told. She is not a simple case, poor breeding, possible inbreeding, malnourished mother, infections, possible oxygen deprivation, taken away from her litter to soon, probable vaccinosis. There are so many layers to this no answers are possible. 
When I brought her home, I never imagined the road we would travel, or the lessons I would learn. In fact, when I removed her my only thought was that she was dying, and she wasn't going to do it alone and cold in a filthy garage. No one expected that she would survive the night. 
What do you think? I love to write, have written several articles and short stories. Is it a good or a bad idea?


----------



## McWeagle

I think it might be a good idea. You write really well. You're clear and concise, and you convey emotion really well, too.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

I think it would be helpful to perhaps enlighten others on how important breeding for the right reasons can be. There are so many people who do not know this (I was one of these people not so long ago). I think to actually hear an account on the issues you have to overcome is a helpful thing. I look forward to seeing what you put out there. I think there's not enough spot light for these issues.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

I would read it.


----------



## Debanneball

Sab, over the months you have told us about the 'basics' of Shadow's life, what you went through. Please, write your book, it will help so many in so many different ways! I will read it too! Deb


----------



## readaboutdogs

I love reading true life experiences! Especially about dogs/animals!


----------



## Nikitta

I'd read it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Write it! What are you waiting for?


----------



## Sabis mom

Thanks for the many votes of confidence!

I wanted to use her story to bring awareness to the very real and heartbreaking damage irresponsible breeding can cause, but I also want people to know that with perseverance any obstacle can be overcome. I have been toying with this for a long time now.

I was cooking dinner and laughing at Sabi's attempts not to beg when the phone rang.
'Come get me. Bring a towel.'
Short and cryptic, so typical. Swearing under my breathe, I turned off my dinner, gave the dogs a quick 'be right back' and headed out. It was a twenty minute drive to the place my husband was working at, and I vented to the radio the whole way. I was fuming by the time I got there.
He met me in the driveway and told me to bring the towel and follow him. I stomped through the clear, crisp October night to a dark garage. Inside his flashlight swept across the floor and my stomach clenched. Puppies. Tiny, still puppies sprawled all over a filthy, wet, cold concrete floor. My mind took over and grabbing the flashlight I started moving, asking questions and giving him a list as I went. 
Ten. Ten puppies. Small, young and thin. I collected them on a clean blanket from my car, set some shop lights around them for heat and used a clean rag to clean them as well as I could. I needed water, formula and their mom. I stood up and the flashlight beam bounced off a tiny bump in the corner. Eleven. 
As I reached for the little, furry body their owner made an entrance dragging mom by the scruff and complaining that she kept running off. My husband slapped together a makeshift pen and ensured the poor waif had food and water. She was bone thin and weak, and she wanted nothing to do with the pups, but with coaxing we got her settled and the pups nursing. I guessed her at about a year old. I cradled little Eleven the whole time, feeling that faint flutter of a heartbeat every few seconds. We tried to put her with the other pups but she was too weak to even wake up, and mom kept pushing her away. As we turned to leave, he reached to take her from me. I actually snarled at him.
'That ones dying anyway' he laughed 'Go ahead. Save me throwin it in the burn barrel.'
My husband dragged me to the car with my precious bundle.


Just a little taste. What do you all think?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

OK I need to buy your book like now. Im all ready hooked.


----------



## Squeetie

I'm in for one, too!! You certainly have a way with words and I can't wait to read more!


----------



## McWeagle

I'd definitely read it.


----------



## kelbonc

Some people are just wonderful story tellers. From the "taste" you gave us you have that gift. Follow your heart and write Shadow's storey. I would love to read it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

OK, but we get a discount on the book, 'cause we're your friends, right? And autographs? When will this be made into a movie?


----------



## Jake and Elwood

Would enjoy reading Shadow's story. The beginning is a strong, powerful hook. You have a book inside you……….go for it!


----------



## Jayfeather

Love it! Definitely write this book! And let me know when it gets published so I can read it.


----------



## DeeBurd

You need to totally write this book! I would definitely buy it in a hot second!  Just from that little taste of your writing, I am hooked!


----------



## Sabis mom

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OK, but we get a discount on the book, 'cause we're your friends, right? And autographs? When will this be made into a movie?


Sent the first few chapters to a friend who is a writer, she ran it past her publishers and they loved it, but advised that books of this type are a pita to market and don't generally sell a ton. 
So yes looks like it will be published and yes free books for everyone as long as you promise to share her story

I wonder if I can teach Shadow to pawprint copies of it


----------



## McWeagle

Wow, that's so exciting Lee! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## kelbonc

Wonderful!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Sabis mom said:


> Sent the first few chapters to a friend who is a writer, she ran it past her publishers and they loved it, *but advised that books of this type are a pita to market and don't generally sell a ton*.
> So yes looks like it will be published and yes free books for everyone as long as you promise to share her story
> 
> I wonder if I can teach Shadow to pawprint copies of it


 
Hmm...says "Marley (and me)"
We'll see you at the movie premiere


----------



## Sabis mom

GatorBytes said:


> Hmm...says "Marley (and me)"
> We'll see you at the movie premiere


Haha! Apparently since the movie everyone has decided that they need to write a book about their dog.
Anyway, I just want people to hear her story. I want people to understand the heartbreak that comes of indiscriminate breeding, and I want folks to understand that they need to see where their puppies live. So much pain, for a few lousey dollars. I think of all the dogs that died in that garage, waiting for a court ruling. Two years . I think of Shadows mom and her siblings. I think of that mans children, who thought this was how dogs should live.
Laws need to change, attitudes need to change. Since her 'breeder' is now deceased, this is the only way to get justice for my girl. If I can change one persons views, save one dogs life, stop one litter from being born into ****, then I can feel I have done right by Shadow.
Plus I want people to know what a great dog she is. This little girl, who wasn't supposed to live, who gets smacked down by one thing or another at every turn, bounces through life with a big grin and a wagging tail just waiting for someone to throw the Frisbee.
I want the whole world to know that this dog is going to prove everyone wrong. 
32 times today, while she chased birds in the yard, I said 'Shadow, Come!'.
30 times she came like a bullet and planted in front of me. The other 2 she grabbed a ball first.
11 times we sat by the gate as folks went past the house on the sidewalk.
All 11 times she obeyed 'Watch me' and stayed in a sit staring directly at me. 
3 whole minutes we did an off leash heel around the yard, she broke once. 
She found all 5 objects I hid in the yard, and identified the correct box all 3 times. Her alert is getting cleaner, and she is focusing better/taking less time.
Of course, for the obedience work I was shoving treats in her face the whole time, sshhhh


----------



## Koda'sMom

I agree with everyone else! I would totally read your book because you have a gift with words and I'm hooked! I have a feeling that with y'alls story I would laugh, cry, and cheer!


----------



## blueangele

I totally think you need to post the chapters you have done here so we can, you know, umm...edit them, yeah, edit them, for you !


----------



## Squeetie

Sabis mom said:


> Sent the first few chapters to a friend who is a writer, she ran it past her publishers and they loved it, but advised that books of this type are a pita to market and don't generally sell a ton.
> So yes looks like it will be published and yes free books for everyone as long as you promise to share her story
> 
> I wonder if I can teach Shadow to pawprint copies of it


Okay, this is awesome!!! :happyboogie: I can't wait to read Shadow's story in its entirety! And yes, teaching her to doggy-sign copies is a must!


----------



## Sabis mom

blueangele said:


> I totally think you need to post the chapters you have done here so we can, you know, umm...edit them, yeah, edit them, for you !


 I have something else to 'hook' you. It certainly did me.

























Shadow shortly after her arrival. The ox standing over her is Sabi. The hand is my husbands.


----------



## kelbonc

Oh my, she was so so tiny!! Precious!!:wub:


----------



## Sabis mom

The vet had initially guessed her at 15-18 days, I believe she may have been a bit older but so tiny and far behind that he missed by as much as a week. He did not think her eyes had been open for more then a few days, she had no teeth and she weighed just under 2 lbs. I would be curious to know how old people think she was in these pictures. The one of her chewing on my finger was about 9 hours after she came home, the one of her covered by the hand was that night or the next, the one of her with Sabs was a few days later.


----------



## Sabis mom

blueangele said:


> I totally think you need to post the chapters you have done here so we can, you know, umm...edit them, yeah, edit them, for you !


It took me 25 minutes to get to the emerg clinic for some needed supplies. I drove the whole way with this tiny, limp bundle in my lap. One hand on the wheel, one covering her small body. She never moved. I kept holding my breath, waiting for that next flutter to let me know her heart was still beating.
Hang on little one, just a few more minutes. Please, just keep breathing.
Something about this one gripped me, in talons that tore at my heart. I needed her to take that next breath, I needed her to keep fighting.
When I carried her into the clinic and laid her gently on the counter the two ladies that were working that night were speechless. 
Oh Baby. One stroked her gently, the other walked quickly away to get the vet. I grabbed formula and a few other supplies and returned to my treasure.
The vet looked at me sadly. Leave her here, we will take care of it. He laid a gentle hand on my arm, as if to comfort me.
I set my jaw and reached for her. She's still breathing. I'm not giving up until she does.
With a sad shake of his head, he lifted her gently onto the scale. It didn't hit 2 lbs. He carefully checked her over and pronounced her badly underweight, dehydrated, no visible injuries and filthy. His best guess was 15-18 days, but he did say it was tough to say in her current condition. He also cautioned about things like organ failure and brain damage, I stopped listening. We did manage to get her to open her eyes, and got a few drops of formula into her, before she drifted back into her deep sleep.
I left with a heavy heart, and a promise that they would take care of the body when she gave up. As we climbed back into the car I cuddled her carefully. You will make it, I whispered. One tiny ear twitched and a tear rolled down my cheek. She laid in my lap for the short drive home. Maybe it was my imagination, but she seemed more there as if her wee spirit had settled more firmly into it's frail home.


----------



## McWeagle

I wish we had a like button. Like!!


----------



## Debanneball

Sabis, I WANT THAT BOOK!!! I am sitting here, crying... So sad, but look how she has turned out. Every once in a while we get that 'special' dog.. I think Shadow is very special, and it was you and only you that was the person to have her..


----------



## Lobo dog

I am sitting here reading this in study hall, getting weird looks from people because I am on the verge of tears! I am hooked. I would definitely read you book







(and I am not just saying that, I would honestly buy your book)


----------



## kelbonc

Love it. But it's like potato chips (can't just eat one). Leaves one wanting more. Thanks for a taste of what is to come. Look forward to the book.


----------



## Sabis mom

Sabi tried desperately to get me to give her the puppy when I walked in the door. She offered a paw, she gave me sad eyes, she nudged and nuzzled the poor thing. I tripped twice trying to mix the formula, while holding the puppy. My husband finally took pity and relieved me of my little burden, and in the process got the moose out of my way. I got the formula ready, rounded up a pan of warm water, a cloth and the syringe. When I settled on the couch with her, Sabi assumed a worried vigil beside me. I wiped the little one gently with a damp cloth, trying to remove the worst of the filth at least from her face and head. Sabi and I had a short argument about her helping, I was a bit worried about what she might be licking. 
Drop by drop I worked on getting the formula into her, most dribbled right back out but I kept at it and managed to get the odd drop down her throat. By 1am she had not moved and the pathetic drips I was getting into her were not working. I was getting desperate. I smeared some around her mouth and nose and was rewarded with an irritated twitch. I shoved her tiny muzzle in the dish, pulled it out and grinned as she squeaked, and squirmed. I did it again and she started trying to suck. I quickly swapped the syringe for the bottle and in minutes she had sucked down an ounce. She promptly sunk right back into sleep while Sabs watched and I cleaned up and got ready for round 2. 
About 2 am she started squirming a bit. I offered her the bottle and she latched on for dear life, sucking and wiggling and whimpering. When she started dozing again I cleaned her up, wrapped her in a towel and left her under Sabi's watchful eye.
I must have dozed off for a minute, when I woke up Sabi had unwrapped her and was rolling her around cleaning her. The tiny pup was protesting loudly and looking for a teat. I got her a bottle and she actually watched me while she ate. She spent some time after eating yipping and crying at Sabs, trying to stumble around after her. I cleaned her some more and snuggled her down for another nap. When the sun rose I cried. She had survived the night.
The first two days were exhausting. She ate about every hour and in between she wiggled, squirmed and stumbled everywhere. She screamed if she couldn't find us. I named her Lucy-Lucy Lui-tiny little fighter. Sabi was gentle and ever present, doing her mom act, Bud watched from a safe distance well aware of the wrath he would face should he bother one of Sabi's 'kids'. 
Day 3 I started with the dish and mixing canned puppy food in with her formula. It was a huge help and I cut her back to 2 hour feedings. She went everywhere with me, safely wrapped in her towel. 
Day 6 she puked up live worms. Off to the vet, who was thrilled to see her. But refused to deworm her. He said she was too young and too weak. So off I went on a search. I found an herbal dewormer that was recommended for pregnant bitches and puppies over two weeks. I had to mix it with shredded chicken to get her to eat it, it smelled foul. It worked and she continued to gain weight and strength. She had a delightfully strong personality. She was determined and smart, and while she loved to follow me, she was quite independent and often bounced off to explore on her own. Tripping over leaves and grass, she was insatiably curious and a trial for poor Sabi who was constantly on watch. 
My husband hated the name Lucy so we changed it to Rogue. It seemed to fit her with her snarky, independent little self.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Sabis mom- This is heart-wrenching and beautiful. I am so happy you are sharing this story!


----------



## kelbonc

Thanks for a bit more. This truly is a storey worth telling.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I got a little misty eyed. :-( and


----------



## Squeetie

I seriously cannot WAIT to read your completed book!! You are an amazing writer and really bring Shadow's story to life, and what a story it is!!!!


----------



## Pax8

I will definitely buy your book when it's published! And it looks like you might get a little swarmed by some of us for autographs from both you and Shadow - hope you don't mind!


----------



## Nikitta

Write the book. We are all waiting with baited breath. hehehe


----------



## Ruger Monster

I am patiently waiting to put this book on my list of purchased items!!!  With maybe a pawprint & autograph in it  

You have such a talent, and bring the story to such vivid life.


----------



## Sabis mom

The last pic is a bit older but it's so cute I thought you all would love it.

























This story may not have a happy ending. Shadow's energy has dropped badly and she is tiring quickly. We have a vet appointment later this week, but I'm afraid it's her heart.
I am having a great time sharing her story with all of you. I hope you all enjoy the book, just please share her story.
She had everything against her from day one, and she is so happy and full of joy. All she ever asks is my love, and she has that.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I hope Shadow is alright. Will keep you both in my thoughts...


----------



## Ruger Monster

Sabis mom said:


> The last pic is a bit older but it's so cute I thought you all would love it.
> 
> 
> This story may not have a happy ending. Shadow's energy has dropped badly and she is tiring quickly. We have a vet appointment later this week, but I'm afraid it's her heart.
> I am having a great time sharing her story with all of you. I hope you all enjoy the book, just please share her story.
> She had everything against her from day one, and she is so happy and full of joy. All she ever asks is my love, and she has that.


I will share that story with my animal-loving, book-loving coworkers, my grandmother (animal & book lover), and everyone on my FB & Goodreads when it's out  Her story definitely should be shared. 

Many positive vibes for Shadow and yourself.


----------



## Squeetie

I'll keep you and Shadow in my thoughts. Please update us when you have news from the vet, which will hopefully be good news.

Like Tara, I have a list of people that I'll certainly share Shadow's story with! Fingers crossed for a happy ending.


----------



## McWeagle

I hope that nothing has changed for Shadow, and that she bounces back quickly. Keep us posted with her news.


----------



## kelbonc

Hope Shadow stays well and the Vet does not find anything serious.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Just bumping this, as I've been thinking about Shadow & her story lately. 
Hope everything was alright with her vet visit.


----------



## Sabis mom

All signs point to a winter bug

Her heart seems the same as it was or a bit stronger? Maybe? 
Her resting heart rate has lowered a bit from previous tests and her recovery time was shorter after exercise. That stutter noise is still evident but she's certainly not in immediate distress.
The vet was confident that extreme temperature and weather shifts had just been a bit hard for her body to cope with.


----------



## Squeetie

Great news - a winter bug is much better than what you feared! Can't wait to read more of Shadow's story!


----------



## Ruger Monster

So glad to hear it is most likely just a winter bug!


----------



## pyratemom

I just went back and read the entire thread. She was so little in those first pictures, about the same age as my daughter's cat we rescued when the mother abandoned it. So glad she survived under your excellent care. When is that book coming out?


----------



## katieliz

your writing and storytelling ability is wonderful! you could always self-publish.


----------



## Sabis mom

I'm lazy, lol. 

The book should be published in the fall. I can write, but I get distracted by life and jump around a bit.
I get looking at the pics of her when she was little and get lost in memories of her. It's one of my stumbling blocks with training as well. I still see her as that tiny, wee spirit that I first met. We've had quite a journey together, I only hope the road ahead is as long.


----------



## jackiej

oh my gosh! i am so happy that yall found each other, my heart wrenched reading the snippets of your book! i would gladly buy your book! Cannot wait till its out  Thank you for sharing and i am glad Shadow is ok!


----------



## Sabis mom

_When I scooped her up to give her a bath, Sabi decided she needed to supervise. I have no idea what small amount of idiocy led me to bath her in the tub, I could have done it in a mixing bowl. It took just moments for the water to turn black. Soaking wet her condition became even more clear and I was disheartened by the lack of any discernible weight on her fragile frame. She was so weak that I ended up supporting her with one hand will I scrubbed and rinsed with the other. The smell from the wet filth made me gag. 
Once I had her clean I towelled her off and used the blow dryer on it’s lowest setting to get her dry and warm. By the time I was done she was unconscious again. I wrapped her in a warm dry towel and settled on the couch with her snuggled against my chest. Even Sabi’s worried nudges had no effect, she did not move. I kept talking to her, hoping she would respond. For 3 hours she lay in my arms, barely breathing, not moving. I figured the bath had been too much, I kicked myself for not giving her more time. I told her how much I wanted her to stay with us, how much fun she would have in the summer swimming with Sabi and Bud. I told her she could meet Bud later and he would teach her to shred toys. Lucy, little Lucy, wake up sweet baby. The only response was the slow beat of her heart under my fingers. Sabi hovered endlessly nuzzling and licking, even Bud came to see what the fuss was. Unimpressed and bored he settled to tormenting Sabs. Little Lucy remained motionless in my arms._

I was doing some editing and thought I would give you guys something to read. Remember I said she had a lot of names before Shadow? Lucy was actually my favorite.


----------



## Jenny720

You can tell a story beautifully. Looks like writing is in your future! My son only in 8th grade is wanting to be a writer. Are there any creative writing books you recommend. All he wants is books and a bookcase for Christmas - I can’t tell you how thrilled I am lol!!!!


----------



## Sabis mom

Jenny720 said:


> You can tell a story beautifully. Looks like writing is in your future! My son only in 8th grade is wanting to be a writer. Are there any creative writing books you recommend. All he wants is books and a bookcase for Christmas - I can’t tell you how thrilled I am lol!!!!


Good job Mom!

I buy used books and give them to random children, with parents consent of course. I am thrilled when I see children reading.
I can't recommend anything, I never read books on writing.


----------



## CometDog

Same here. Need to read the rest before you have even written it


----------



## Sabis mom

Shadow in the tub. Lol.

This was fill number 3, the first time I scrubbed her the water turned black.


----------



## dogma13

I'm looking forward to reading it too.You are very talented lady!


----------



## Sabis mom

I write the odd bit, get distracted, play with the dog, write some more. Basically I suck. Lol. This makes the third, maybe fourth half finished book, taking up space on a hard drive.
But while attempting to clean up my files today-code for looking at pics-I found some stuff I thought I would share.








I don't remember taking this one but she sure was pretty. Would have been about 6.
And then an old video of a short bit of training, or not, lmao.


----------



## Sabis mom

Just look at this beautiful face. @Saphire look at her lower jaw. Everyone else look at her pretty eyes! And ignore the ear damage. Lol


----------



## NadDog24

Her ears are adorable! Remind me of radar dishes


----------



## Sabis mom

NadDog24 said:


> Her ears are adorable! Remind me of radar dishes


When I first got her I was so worried about everything else I did not immediately notice her poor ears. I have no idea what happened but in some of her pics when she was really young you can see the damage. Whatever it was it got both ears and caused permanent tissue damage. I have to be mindful in the winter as excessive cold makes the tips all hairless and crusty.


----------

